# Ponta and... New Pup!



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello everyone! Here are some new pics of Ponta. He's doing very well. Filling out a bit and getting more fluffy 😊 He's 7 months old now. 

Model pose 😃









All fancy with his new collar. 









Ready for puppy class! 









Paws! 









And here are pics of the puppy we are going to be picking up in 4-5 weeks, when she's 12 weeks old. Her name is Hina 😊

6 weeks old:









7 weeks old:









And here's several the breeder sent today, at 8 weeks old. 

Her ears are starting to go up on their own, but the breeder put some ear stickers on to show what she'll look like with ears up. 

























She's a chubby little thing - just about 2lb at 8 weeks - but the breeder knows her lines and estimates she'll probably be around 5lb grown. Mom is 5.5lb and dad is 3.5lb. I hope she ends up around the same size as Ponta (he'll be a little over 5lb I'm thinking). She looks quite a bit different than Ponta did as a pup, but I think she still has a nice head. What do you think about her? 

Anyways, we're very excited. Thanks for all your advice on our other thread. Will post more pics when we get them!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Ahh! So adorable~ we've really been thinking about a new puppy lately, I think she's very cute <3


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Ponta is growing in to a very studly little man! 

Congrats on the new addition, she has beautiful markings.


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Soo adorable both of them!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Ponta is so handsome. I love the buddy belt on him too !! And you new puppy Hina is very pretty !! i'm looking forward to watching her grow. I love her coloring. I have seen pics ofthis puppy before on the breeders private site. I got Ellie Mae from the same breeder .


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Ahh! So adorable~ we've really been thinking about a new puppy lately, I think she's very cute <3


Thank you so much! Do you just have one right now, too? 


SinisterKisses said:


> Ponta is growing in to a very studly little man!
> 
> Congrats on the new addition, she has beautiful markings.


Thank you! I'm very happy with how he's doing 😃 


Suki1986 said:


> Soo adorable both of them!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much! 😊


elaina said:


> Ponta is so handsome. I love the buddy belt on him too !! And you new puppy Hina is very pretty !! i'm looking forward to watching her grow. I love her coloring. I have seen pics ofthis puppy before on the breeders private site. I got Ellie Mae from the same breeder .


Thanks, I managed to snag one at a good price when you told me about the last DCS sale - thank you for that! 

I love her coloring too - the little freckles and black lip. Hope she keeps some of that when she grows. Do you think her sable spots will be more red or more fawn? I can't really tell, but would be happy with either. 

Oh wow, how cool! Ellie May is beautiful. I love this breeder, and I actually got Ponta from her daughter. They are both wonderful people with beautiful dogs.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Lutine said:


> Thank you so much! Do you just have one right now, too?
> 
> Thank you! I'm very happy with how he's doing &#55357;&#56835;
> 
> ...


oh, good. i'm glad you were happy with it and especially that the fit is good ! i didn't pick the right size the first time i ordered. i got mine from wetnose boutique cause she keeps her buddy belts in stock, so once you order it from her , she sends it right out .. so, you get it in a few days. and she's very helpful on the phone too and if you need to exchange for a different size, that's no problem either. but, its great if you got a great deal on the sale at DC. i love Melissa and DC !! 

i'm not good at guessing how the coloring will be. Ellie really changed a lot from when she was a puppy. she was very light colored and really darkened up except where she's white. but, the breeder could make a good guess i'm sure . yes, i love this breeder a lot ! Ellie is very sweet and loves everyone. i think that has a lot to do with how she was raised. And.. i could not believe that Ellie was practically puppy pad trained when i got her . she's such a smart little girl , but i guess she had got used to puppy potty pads at her breeders before she was sent to me


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

elaina said:


> oh, good. i'm glad you were happy with it and especially that the fit is good ! i didn't pick the right size the first time i ordered. i got mine from wetnose boutique cause she keeps her buddy belts in stock, so once you order it from her , she sends it right out .. so, you get it in a few days. and she's very helpful on the phone too and if you need to exchange for a different size, that's no problem either. but, its great if you got a great deal on the sale at DC. i love Melissa and DC !!
> 
> i'm not good at guessing how the coloring will be. Ellie really changed a lot from when she was a puppy. she was very light colored and really darkened up except where she's white. but, the breeder could make a good guess i'm sure . yes, i love this breeder a lot ! Ellie is very sweet and loves everyone. i think that has a lot to do with how she was raised. And.. i could not believe that Ellie was practically puppy pad trained when i got her . she's such a smart little girl , but i guess she had got used to puppy potty pads at her breeders before she was sent to me


Yes, I wanted to order from Wetnose but the price difference was a lot. They had more colors too. So I may order from them next time. 

What age did you get Ellie? Yes, Ponta came to me pad trained too. He's a very quick learner and very sweet. Never barks and very good with kids and cats. I couldn't be happier with him. Hopefully Hina will be the same. She's one of the quieter ones, but still friendly and sweet. 
I realized I spelled the "Mae" in Ellie's name wrong last time. Sorry about that! 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Lutine said:


> Yes, I wanted to order from Wetnose but the price difference was a lot. They had more colors too. So I may order from them next time.
> 
> What age did you get Ellie? Yes, Ponta came to me pad trained too. He's a very quick learner and very sweet. Never barks and very good with kids and cats. I couldn't be happier with him. Hopefully Hina will be the same. She's one of the quieter ones, but still friendly and sweet.
> I realized I spelled the "Mae" in Ellie's name wrong last time. Sorry about that!
> ...


when I got Ellie, I think she was 10 weeks old . I know that you do hear that its best to let them stay with there mother and littermates till 12 weeks, but, I trusted the breeder and she thought Ellie was ready and that it would actually be good for Ellie to go to her new home so she could bond to me alittle sooner. This breeder has so much experience . she's been breeding for many many years and has shown dogs too. so, I trusted her opinion. 

oh, that's ok that you spelled Ellie Mae wrong. you know... I honestly didn't notice . lol. 
I am curious... does the name Hina have a special meaning ? i'm guessing it does. its a pretty name and different which is nice


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

elaina said:


> when I got Ellie, I think she was 10 weeks old . I know that you do hear that its best to let them stay with there mother and littermates till 12 weeks, but, I trusted the breeder and she thought Ellie was ready and that it would actually be good for Ellie to go to her new home so she could bond to me alittle sooner. This breeder has so much experience . she's been breeding for many many years and has shown dogs too. so, I trusted her opinion.
> 
> oh, that's ok that you spelled Ellie Mae wrong. you know... I honestly didn't notice . lol.
> I am curious... does the name Hina have a special meaning ? i'm guessing it does. its a pretty name and different which is nice


Yes, she usually does let the pups go at 10 weeks or so, which I think is okay. But we asked her to hold on to Hina a few weeks longer, until 12 weeks, since we felt more comfortable that way, and she was fine with it. She's very flexible. I agree with you that she's very experienced. Makes the whole thing a lot less stressful for me since I think I have asked her so many questions already 😅

How old is Ellie and how much does she weigh? Just curious. 

Hina means doll, or a little baby bird. I'm so glad you like her name! Thanks! We took awhile to choose it. I always have a running list of names I like, but this one really jumped out at us for this particular girl 😃 She has a very sweet look, I think.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Lutine said:


> Yes, she usually does let the pups go at 10 weeks or so, which I think is okay. But we asked her to hold on to Hina a few weeks longer, until 12 weeks, since we felt more comfortable that way, and she was fine with it. She's very flexible. I agree with you that she's very experienced. Makes the whole thing a lot less stressful for me since I think I have asked her so many questions already &#55357;&#56837;
> 
> How old is Ellie and how much does she weigh? Just curious.
> 
> Hina means doll, or a little baby bird. I'm so glad you like her name! Thanks! We took awhile to choose it. I always have a running list of names I like, but this one really jumped out at us for this particular girl &#55357;&#56835; She has a very sweet look, I think.



Ellie turned 1 1/2 years old two weeks ago. She weighs exactly 3 pounds. 
I love the name you picked even more now that I know what it means. sometimes I call Ellie Mae a doll cause she is one  . and I also love little baby birds too. I have 2 pet birds but I love wild birds too.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Aww they are both gorgeous  x


----------

